# To Be HERA--my friend's FOTD for a photoshoot!!



## snowkei (Apr 13, 2007)

hey this is my friend's look..for a photoshoot..
she did this look and I love it so much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ooh I forgot to say that she played the role of HERA...Zeus' wife!














what she use

*[face]*
Bobbi Brown moisture rich foundation
Shiseido Maquillage foundation powder

*[eye]*
VISEE eyegloss #be
Kate diamond e/s #GD
chic choc e/s #br05
pig. #sunnydaze
fluidine #blitz & glitz

*[cheek]*
NARS blush #madly

*[lip]*
ff lipstick #be1
ff lipgloss #be1


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 13, 2007)

*This is so clean & beautiful.  Very very enchanting!  *


----------



## Midgard (Apr 13, 2007)

Really stunning!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 13, 2007)

shes so gorgeous. she reminds me of zhang ziyi who is also very pretty


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 13, 2007)

Rare is the woman is as lovely as you. Wow.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 13, 2007)

So pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She looks very ethereal


----------



## snowkei (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_shes so gorgeous. she reminds me of zhang ziyi who is also very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah I also think she really looks like zhang ziyi!!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks everyone!I'll tell my friend what u think!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 13, 2007)

ur friend is gorgeous.. MU is flawless


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW...she is gorgeous!  Great job on the MU, and she has a beautiful face too!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 13, 2007)

Very pretty look, the eye shadow looks amazing!


----------



## linkas (Apr 13, 2007)

I Love It!!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 13, 2007)

Very elegant.


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 13, 2007)

Snowkei, WOW. She is gorgeous! Make up is flawless... you did a fantastic job!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 13, 2007)

so are all girls in taiwan models? haha, what a beauty


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 13, 2007)

What a gorgeous look!!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 13, 2007)

how pretty


----------



## zori (Apr 13, 2007)

She looks amazing ....


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 13, 2007)

she's as beautiful as you


----------



## checkered_lily (Apr 13, 2007)

This is gorgeous!  Really elegant and sophisticated.


----------



## mslips (Apr 13, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Apr 13, 2007)

she is SOOO pretty wow.


----------



## breathless (Apr 13, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## XsMom21 (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh she's beautiful! How did her show go? Great, I hope. I'm sure she was the center of attention all night!


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice job Snowkei!!!  She looks very sophisticated.


----------



## snowkei (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Snowkei, WOW. She is gorgeous! Make up is flawless... you did a fantastic job!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_Nice job Snowkei!!! She looks very sophisticated._

 

hey dear I didn't do her makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  she did it by herself! I think she's gorgeous gorgeous, and gorgeous!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks everyone!I'll tell her ur admiration!!!!LOL


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 13, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Simi (Apr 13, 2007)

Makeup is flawless and your girl friend is very pretty....


----------



## mia88 (Apr 13, 2007)

Gorgeous gorgeous! It's so natural yet smokey and sexy~ your friend did a great job. Think she looooks way hotter than ZZY!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 13, 2007)

gorgeous! very simplistic, but it's fire! i love it!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 14, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! Your friend is beautiful, and her makeup looks perfect!!! Definitely a perfect Hera if there ever was one.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 14, 2007)

she looks absolutely stunning!!! flawless!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 14, 2007)

snowkei, what is ff lipstick/lipgloss? What's the ff part?


----------



## iio (Apr 14, 2007)

she reminds me of gong li right here...









gee what a resemblance! love the mu you did and your friend is pretty!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_snowkei, what is ff lipstick/lipgloss? What's the ff part?_

 
dear ashley: ff is a* JAPANESE* brand!


----------



## miztgral (Apr 14, 2007)

Oooh, she looks kinda like Gong Li in the 3rd photo. I think it's the mouth. She's pretty!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 14, 2007)

cutttteee!


----------



## oddinary (Apr 14, 2007)

I love your FOTDs always, and this is beautiful!
Can I ask if your friend is single eyelidded or double eyelidded? She looks double!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_I love your FOTDs always, and this is beautiful!
Can I ask if your friend is single eyelidded or double eyelidded? She looks double!_

 
yay she has double eyelid


----------



## veilchen (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, she looks like a movie star! So stunning!


----------



## lotus (May 23, 2007)

she did such a great job! you should have her post a tutorial for this look as i'm sure it will help a lot of women, especially us asian women! i love your tutorials too, thanks for posting this!


----------



## applefrite (May 23, 2007)

I love this look .


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 23, 2007)

WOOOOOw..she looks soft like an angel ^____^


----------



## user79 (May 23, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jen_09 (May 23, 2007)

Rawr! can u do a tutorial on it for us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This look is so hot and sexy


----------



## entipy (May 23, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## snowkei (May 23, 2007)

thanks everyone!!and I'll ask my friend to do the tut if she has time =D


----------



## Emmi (May 23, 2007)

She's gorgeous!!! Love her makeup!


----------



## iHEARTorange (May 24, 2007)

wow. she looks amazing.


----------



## fairytale22 (May 25, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her and the makeup.


----------



## yoonjungifer (May 25, 2007)

her makeup looks sooo natural and elegant. iLOVESit.


----------

